# Dimensionierung Stromschiene für Hochregallager (Gleichzeitigkeitsfaktor)



## Toddy80 (8 Februar 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

in unserem Neubau wird demnächst ein Hochregal und viel Fördertechnik installiert.
Die Versorgung der einzelnen Schaltschränke soll über eine gemeinsame Stromschiene erfolgen.
Die Stromschiene soll durch die gesamte Halle verlaufen.
Der Lieferant hat nun die elektrischen Leistungen aller Komponenten aufaddiert.
Die Gesamtanschlussleistung beträgt somit 2240 kVA.
In einer weiteren Rechnung wurde berücksichtigt, dass einige Antriebe gegeneinander verriegelt sind.
Diese Rechung ergab dann noch eine Leistung von 1275 kVA.
Ich frage mich nun, ob mit dieser Leistung die Stromschiene ausgelgt werden sollte?
Dann wären wir bei einer 2000 A Stromschiene, einer riesigen HVT und einer neuen Trafostation.
Nach meiner Meinung ist diese Leistung noch immer viel zu hoch angenommen und es müsste noch ein 
Gleichzeitigkeitsfaktor berücksichtigt werden. 

Wie würdet ihr die Auslegung vornehmen? Uns fehlen hierbei leider die Erfahrungswerte.


----------



## winnman (8 Februar 2022)

Vom Lieferanten mal die Einzelleistungen vor allem der Antriebe anfordern.

Dann Excelliste und gemeinsam mit dem Lieferanten durchgehen was da wahrscheinlich passieren wird in der Praxis.

mal ein RBG anschauen was da verbaut ist, wie viele Achsen

Dann kann man zB.: schon mal sagen: entweder es wird verfahren ODER Ein/Ausgelagert, da kann also schon mal nicht alles gleichzeitig in Betrieb sein.
Meist gibt es dann noch Übergabestationen mit Antrieben, da wird wohl auch nicht gleichzeitig alles laufen.
Wenn eines Hochfährt und das andere Runter geht ein Teil der Energie vom Runterfahrenden Richtung Hochfahrendem, -> wieder weniger Leistung.

Dann hast du meist mehrere RGB, die werden auch nicht alle gleichzeitig fahren -> eher GLZ 0,7 oder noch weniger

Antriebsleistungen vor allem beim Fahren werden wohl auch nur sehr kurzzeitig Richtung Nennleistung gehen, . . .

Ich habe zwar keine direkte Praxis mit Hochregal kenne aber diese Art von Angaben.

Ganz locker aus dem Bauch heraus würde ich sagen bei obigen Angaben wird es wahrscheinlich reichen das ganze auf max 630kVA zu dimensionieren eher noch wesentlich kleiner.

Vielleicht kommt hier wer der tatsächlich mit Hochregalen zu tun hat und da genaueres sagen kann.


----------



## maxder2te (9 Februar 2022)

Bevor ihr euch das mit der Mega-Stromschiene und neuer Trafostation antut, solltet ihr euren Lieferanten mal auf heutige Energiepufferlösungen ansprechen. Die meisten RBGs brauchen die großen Ströme < 5% der Zeit. 
Vor allem hier ist es sicherlich interessant, an RBG eine Supercap-Lösung zu betreiben. Die hohen Ströme kommen von den Caps, die Bremsenergie wird wieder in die Caps geladen, die Anschlussleitung eines RBG sinkt da gewaltig. 
Wenn der Fördertechnik-Hersteller dafür Geld haben will ist das sicherlich in Summe trotzdem günstiger. 

Lösungen dafür gibt's genug, auch von Siemens und SEW


----------



## MFreiberger (10 Februar 2022)

Moin,

zu den Supercaps kommt noch die "Energiesparfunktion" der RBGs.
Sowohl bei SEW (im AchsController) als auch bei SIEMENS (in der T-SPS) werden die X/Y-Achsen so aufeinander abgestimmt, dass möglichst wenig zugeführte Energie benötigt wird.
Was heißt das? Zunächst gibt es eine Zwischenkreiskopplung (das ist jetzt erstmal weniger aufregend). Aber dazu werden die Antriebe noch so angesteuert, dass die zu dem Zeitpunkt viel Energie aufnehmen, zu dem der andere Antrieb diese Energie abgibt.

Beispiele:
X-Fahr lang und Y soll heben:
X fährt los, Y bleibt stehen. Y startet erst so, dass es im Ziel ankommt, wenn X ankommt. So kann die Bremsenergie von X für die Y-Fahrt genutzt werden.
Y muss senken:
Beide Achsen starten Gleichzeitig, denn die generatorische Energie, die Y beim senken abgibt, kann X direkt nutzen.

Allein mit dieser intelligenten Ansteuerung von X/Y-Achse werden ~30% Energie eingespart. Wenn dazu die Supercaps kommen, die quasi einen Zwischenkreis mit Speicher darstellen, benötigt man nur noch wenig zugeführte Energie (wobei die effektive Einsparung auch von der Art der Fahrten abhängt (viel Hub, wenig Fahrt?)). Jedenfalls macht die Kombination aus intelligenter Ansteuerung der Achsen und den Supercaps eine Energierückspeisung wenig wirtschaftlich.

Bei der Fördertechnik kommt es natürlich ein bisschen darauf an, was für Förderelemente man hat und wie sie angesteuert werden. Aber: eine nachfolgende Palette kann ja immer erst dann vorgefördert werden, wenn der Zielplatz frei ist. Also liegen wir hier schon einmal bei 2/3 des maximalen Energiebedarfs, wenn alle Antriebe laufen.
Zudem werden die Paletten ja nicht alle das Maximalgewicht haben (worauf die Antriebe ausgelegt sein müssen). Folglich müssen die Antriebe gar nicht maximal belastet werden und benötigen deshalb schon weniger Energie.

Was meine Ausführungen aber in der Summe für diese Neuanlage bedeuten, muss mit dem Anlagenhersteller geklärt werden. Oder man beauftragt einen externen Dienstleister, der das prüft (ja, kostet Geld, aber man spart ja im Bereich Trafostation, Niederspannung, Kupfer für Leitungen, usw. viel ein).

Mir fällt da die Fa. TELOGS ein. Die kümmern sich um solche Anfragen:
www.telogs.de

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## zako (11 Februar 2022)

Es macht schon noch einen Unterschied, ob Du nun ein Kleinteilelager, Palettengeräte oder womöglich Schwerlast- RBG´s (um z.B. Schiffscontainer zwischenzulagern).
Beispiel Kleinteilelager: Peakleistung z.B. 60kW; netzseitige Effektivleistung aber <25kW im "Worst case Positionierung (nur hochfahren betrachtet)".  - siehe Beispiel





__





						SIOS
					






					support.industry.siemens.com
				







In diesem Beispiel könntest Du nun eine 36kW Einspeisung nutzen. Man könnte diese nun auf Nennleistung absichern. Erfahrene RBG Hersteller würden aber keine zu große Sicherung einbauen, sondern z.B. 50A (oder gar 40A), sofern die Einspeisung mit einem cosPHI=1 und sinusförmige Stromverläufe bietet.
Bei Einspeisungen die mit B6- Brücke arbeiten und blockförmig zurückspeisen wären aber die Ströme eben höher (dann würde man eine höhere Absicherung verwenden - die Blindstöme müssen auch getragen werden).
Das Thema Gleichzeitigkeit lässt sich aktiv managen. Dazu macht man ein zentrales Monitoring. Die RBG´s verfahren auftragsbezogen. Somit werden sich am Einspeisepunkt beliebige Einspeisespitzen ergeben. Wenn der Hersteller nun einen digitalen Zwilling seines RBG´s hat und mal reale Aufträge vorgibt, kann man schon mal die Leistungsverläufe simulieren. Du wirst feststellen, dass sich (je mehr RBG´s man hat) aus der Gesamtanlage immer mehr ein mittlerer Leistungsverlauf ergibt. Dann hast Du pro RBG vielleicht nur noch 10kW effektiv.
Angenommen Du hättest nun 20 solcher RBGs wie oben beschrieben. Effektiv bist Du dann z.B. bei 200kW. Nun könnten theoretisch alle 20 RBG´s gleichzeitig zum "worst case- Zielfach"  starten ==> 20 * 60kW = 1,2MW. In der Realität wird das praktisch nie auftreten. Wenn man das real durchsimuliert, hast Du nach einer Stunde vielleicht mal eine Leistungsspitze von 400kW (vielleicht bietet Dein Lieferant so eine Simulation ja auch an).
Was ist zu tun, wenn aber nun eine parametrierte Leistungsgrenze gerissen wird - z.B. weil Du nur 350kW Spitze frei geben willst? Dann braucht man eine schnelle Kommunikation untereinander (oder eine schnelle Messung) am gewünschten Punkt.  Ich arbeite hier mit den Technologieobjekten der S7-1500T. Du kannst jetzt die Achsen, statt mit Konstantmoment z.B. nur noch mit Konstantleistung weiterbeschleunigen (die TO´s erlauben in jedem Aufruf einen neuen Verfahrbefehl abzusetzen).

Bitte auch mal auf die Anforderungen zum Trafo schauen, die können je nach Hersteller / Einspeisetyp sehr unterschiedlich sein.
Folgend ein Beispiel, wo ein Lager mit 5 RBG´s (je 75kW Einspeisung) einen Trafo mit 1692kVA Scheinleistung erfordert:


			https://download.sew-eurodrive.com/download/pdf/25859528.pdf
		

Wenn Du jetzt eine Einspeisung hast, die sinusförmige Ströme hat, sind die Anforderungen an Trafo auch geringer.


----------



## Toddy80 (22 Februar 2022)

Vielen Dank für eure interessanten Antworten.


----------



## zako (30 März 2022)

Hallo Toddy, wollte mal fragen wie ihr Euch jetzt "geeinigt" habt und wie ihr da vorgegangen seit. Falls es zu einer Querschnittsreduktion führt, wie hoch ist die Ersparnis? Gäbe es neben kleineren Querschnitten weitere Einsparpotentiale (Trafo ist vorhanden?)?


----------



## Toddy80 (8 April 2022)

Moin, wir haben leider vom Lieferanten keine andere Aussage mehr zu den Leistungen erhalten.
Keiner wollte für eine Reduzierung der Leistung die Verantwortung übernehmen.
Es wird nun die große Stromschiene (Aufpreis zur kleineren ca. 50.000€) installiert.
HVT inkl. Zuleitungen werden auch dementsprechend dimensioniert.
Eine weitere Trafostation wäre sowieso nötig gewesen. Diese kann bei Bedarf mit einem zweiten Transformator bestückt werden.


----------



## zako (15 April 2022)

Die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist recht hoch, dass man sich die 50000,-€ hätte sparen können. Das blöde ist nur, dass sich keiner diese Entscheidung zutraut, bzw sich mit Technologien auseinandersetzt, die das ermöglichen - siehe oben. 
Das sind jetzt durchaus Gründe warum jetzt die neuen Siemens- Einspeisungen dreifache Überlast können. Wo vorher eine 36kW Einspeisung notwendig war reicht jetzt eine mit 24kW Nennleistung (die dann auch nur noch halb so breit ist). 
Wenn man jetzt so vorgeht wie Dein Lieferant, dann brauchst Du zukünftig nur noch 2/3 Anschlussleistung - obwohl nicht weniger Strom fließen wird.
Nur so nebenbei, kürzlich habe ich durch Regleroptimierung den Energieverbrauch eines RBG (Paletten) um ca. 2 Prozent senken können - also nicht nur durch Einsatz von energieeffizienter Antriebstechnik lässt sich einiges bewirken. Kannst Dir ja mal den Drehmomentverlauf beim Positionieren geben lassen - zumindest keine Drehmomentnulldurchgänge bei Konstantfahrt sollten vorkommen.


----------

